# Suche Framework



## theomega (23. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade an der Planung eines neuen Projektes. Dabei geht es um eine mittelgroße WebAnwendung auf der Basis von Java und Tomcat. . Alles andere ist mir freigestellt.
Ich habe mal angefangen zu skizzieren was ich vorhabe und mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass es vieles was ich vorhatte selbst zu lösen doch auch schon fertig geben müsste. Mein Konzept würde als einzige "externen" Bibliotheken Velocity als Template-Engine vorsehen. Den Rest hätte ich dann selbst geschrieben. Mich stört jetzt weniger der Aufwand als das ich mir nicht sicher sein kann ob meine Lösung optimal ist. Mir kommt es auf folgendes an:
1. Kein JSP, der Syntax ist mir suspekt, ich will in den Templates nicht noch programmieren müssen. Velocity wäre mir lieb, damit habe ich schon früher gearbeitet
2. Verschiedene Ausgabe-Möglichkeiten, es müssen bestimmte Inhalte auch per XML und RSS zugänglich sein, es muss also eine Möglcihkeit geben auch Code anders als HTML zu erzeugen
3. Ein ordentliches Formular-Handling ist mir ganz wichtig, ich will nicht immer selbst die Fehlerüberprüfung von neuem machen müssen. Ich hatte bis jetzt selbst dafür ein Framework/Bibliothek geplant. Ich hätte gerne das ich nurnoch festlegen: "Das Feld soll Zahlen enthalten und die Beschriftung haben" und dann erstellt das Servlet den HTML-Code dazu
4. Einfaches Benutzer-Management

Ihr seht: Viel ist es nicht was ich brauche. Ich habe mir bis jetzt angeschaut:
- Struts: Zum einen JSP (fokusiert) und zum anderen wohl überdimensioniert
- Turbine: Keine guten Dokus, habe ich auf Anhieb nicht zum laufen gebracht

Wer hat mir einen groben Tipp was mir helfen könnte?

Danke
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Feb 2006)

1) dann nimm Velocity, ist ganz OK

2) nimm einfach verschiedene Velocity Templates

..._html.vm
..._xml.vm
..._rssxml.vm

die du dynamisch verwendest

3) gibts nicht für Velocity soweit ich weiss, ist mit JSF relativ gut gelöst (ist aber nicht einfach in der Einarbeitung)

4) ist in jedem Container (Tomcat, Jetty) eh eingebaut, oder willst du INNERHALB der Anwendung Benutzer verwalten?


----------



## theomega (3. Mrz 2006)

Hy
danke für deine Antwort.
Velocity ist leider zum Ausgeben von XML ziemlich ungeeignet außer man strickt sich wiederum ein haufen funktionen. Vor allem das Encoden der Zeichen usw kann Velocity halt nicht automatisch, außerdem weiß man nie ob jetzt valides XML erstellt worden ist. Ich dachte da mehr an eine Lösung mit JDom oder so ähnlich.

Welches Framework währe denn zu empfehlen wenn ich mich doch mit JSP anfreunden würde? Ich denke Struts wird ziemlich überdimensioniert sein oder? Gibt es was mit einem kleineren Maßstab?

Danke auf jeden Fall
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mrz 2006)

kleiner eigentlich nicht

Tapestry, WebWork, JSF ...

stehen zur Auswahl

ggf. auch Cocoon


----------



## halmarius (8. Mrz 2006)

Hallo, 

wenn Du eine professionelle Webanwendung erstellen willst, wirst Du früher oder später an einem Webframework wie zB Struts nicht vorbeikommen.

Ich arbeite mit Struts und kann nur sagen, dass sich die harte und lange Einlernzeit später rentiert.

mfg

Hans


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2006)

Wenn Du mit Velocity gut klar kommst und es einmal mit einem Event & Component orientierten Framework versuchen möchtest ist vielleicht jWic (www.jwic.de) etwas für dich.


----------

